# One year later - Picture Comparison!



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 23, 2011)

* One reason I absolutely love taking pictures of practically everything Squirt does - Picture comparisons! One year ago today Squirt weighed about 45 grams and was 3 months old - now he is like a fat rock weighing in at about 169 grams.  He has developed the best personality in the world and this stubborn attitude to go along with it. We have officially finished Squirts future enclosure and he has roamed in it a few times just so we could see how he'd react, of course he paced around to all four corners and made a track all the way around, guess that means he likes it.  We hope to officially move him in soon - and of course we have taken MANY pics of each stage and will post those later. Here are the two photos to compare, ENJOY! 

September 23, 2010.






September 23, 2011.





Bonding time 





-C
*


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 23, 2011)

Squirt looks great!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 23, 2011)

Squirt is looking very good...


----------



## coreyc (Sep 23, 2011)

Boy how he has grown in a year getting big


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2011)

He Looks good, My Little Sully weighs Around 149 Grams and He's a Little younger


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow! What a difference a year makes!!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 23, 2011)

how big is he now? scl?


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a cutie!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 24, 2011)

* As of today - Squirt is exactly 3 1/2 inches SCL. Glad I can share these updates with you all! 






-C

*


----------



## abra (Sep 24, 2011)

Awe, he's so cute! Lookin gooood


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 24, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 25, 2011)

He seems to be growing great! Very smooth.  Cute!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 25, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> He seems to be growing great! Very smooth.  Cute!



Thank you! Its nice to hear all the nice comments about his shell, because of course thats what we work for everyday, to keep it smooth. Glad to see its at least working!


----------



## jjbird60 (Sep 25, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> One reason I absolutely love taking pictures of practically everything Squirt does - Picture comparisons! One year ago today Squirt weighed about 45 grams and was 3 months old - now he is like a fat rock weighing in at about 169 grams.  He has developed the best personality in the world and this stubborn attitude to go along with it. We have officially finished Squirts future enclosure and he has roamed in it a few times just so we could see how he'd react, of course he paced around to all four corners and made a track all the way around, guess that means he likes it.  We hope to officially move him in soon - and of course we have taken MANY pics of each stage and will post those later. Here are the two photos to compare, ENJOY!
> 
> September 23, 2010.
> 
> ...



Yea sooo cute!!! I'm getting a Russian tortoises


----------

